# Timezone problems

## dansou90

I hope I'm posting in the right forum.

I've got a timezone problem. When I set my timezone to GMT, the synchronized events from Google Calender in korganizer will get wrong formatted (2 hours too early, but with the right end time). When I set my timezone to Europe/Berlin, the events from Google are fixed, but the system time is two hours too early. Any ideas? My clock is set to UTC (setting it to local doesn't change anything either).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dansou90,

Have you set  /etc/timezone and copied /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin to /etc/localtime ?

----------

## dansou90

Now I've set /etc/timezone, but the system time now is going two hours too fast (It's now Saturday 1 o'clock  :Smile: ) I've copied the zoneinfo as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dansou90,

If you dual boot with Windows, set your BIOS time to your local time - Windows expects this, and in Gentoo set your /etc/timezone to localtime.

Also copy the localtime zoneinfo file to /etc/localtime.

IF you do not dual  boot with Windows, set your BIOS clock to UTC.

Set your  /etc/timezone  to Europe/Berlin

Copy the /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin to /etc/localtime

I suspect that your BIOS is set to your local time, not UTC.

```
date -u
```

will tell you what UTC time your system thinks it is.

----------

## dansou90

First of all: I do dual boot with Windows, but I use only Gentoo (Windows is used rarely more than once a month, for applying security updates and updating Sophos  :Smile: ). 

When I set my timezone to UTC or localtime, the effect is the same: The system time is correct, the events form Google calendar are wrong formatted (Two hours too early). What am I doing wrong?

----------

## Mistwolf

Did you check the timezone settings in Google Calendar itself?

Under settings, there is an option to specify your timezone.

Hope this helps.

----------

## dansou90

I just checked it, they are correctly set (so the problem persists). I don't know whether there is a timezone setting in the akonadi-googledata plugin, which I am using for synchronizing my calendar?

----------

## Mistwolf

apparently the libgdata (or whatever it is called) library has issues with timezone data.

I did a "akonadi google calendar timezone" search and it shows that it is a known issue.  I did not see a solution in the quick search.

Hope this helps.

----------

## dansou90

Thanks for your reply. So maybe I have to wait a bit  :Smile: 

But when I tried it with CalDav as described here, the events are now shown with correct duration, but constantly two hours too early; so I think the problem still lies in my setup. But where? I do want to have the events on the laptop as well; only with my Android it isn't enough for me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dansou90

I'm still looking for a solution... Is it possible using CalDav or not?

----------

## dansou90

Bump. Nothing more?

----------

## dansou90

Isn't there anyone having the same problem? It's common, isn't it? I'm still looking for a solution!

----------

## dansou90

Bump?

----------

